# Got subscribed to a service i didn't ask for by Du



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello,

I'm actually outside of Dubai travelling for business and i will be
back on the 25 APR.
I have a Du number : 0525*******

Yesterday i turned on my phone while in Thailand, i've received an SMS
from number 1110 saying that i subscribed to CR7 service for 9 AED per
week. Of course i never subscribed to any service and my phone got
subscribed without any reason. The only thing i did was to turn on my
phone.

At first i thought it was an error or a scam, i then checked my online
Du account and i found these charges :

20/04/2016 13:37:11 Event Charge 1110 International 1 AED 2.0
20/04/2016 13:09:27 Event Charge 1110 International 1 AED 2.0
20/04/2016 13:09:21 Event Charge 1110 International 1 AED 2.0

I believe something is wrong here, maybe a technical error, maybe a
scam. But i for sure never subscribed to this service. At 13:37 i then
decided to stop this and i sent an SMS to unsubscribe from the
service.

6 AED lost is not much but the problem here is not the money, why i've
been subscribed to a service i didn't ask for ? It must be
investigated. I've also sent an email to Du ([email protected]) that
i will copy paste here :

--------------- START ---------------
Hello, I'm travelling and absolutely not using my phone and when i
turning it on today i got "Subscribed" to CR7 service from 1110
number, i've lost money for absolutely nothing and i had to
unsubscribe from something i didn't ask. I want a refund and i want to
know exactly why i'm subscribed to this thing or i will file a formal
complaint at the police station. 20/04/2016 13:37:11Event
Charge1110International1AED 2.0 20/04/2016 13:09:27Event
Charge1110International1AED 2.0 20/04/2016 13:09:21Event
Charge1110International1AED 2.0 Those transactions were not autorised
by me. My mobile number is : 0525*******
--------------- END ---------------

Anyone else got subscribed to services like this ?
I attached screenshots of the SMS that i received.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In my experience the du branch staff are good, call centre a waste of time - not sure who handles cs emails..


----------



## ExpatFR (Dec 14, 2014)

I've sent a complaint on https://ecomplain.dubai.gov.ae/
I'm considering also to go to the police station to fill a more formal complaint.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Armin_mne (Feb 22, 2016)

I notice that sometimes they send offers like not in form of sms, it is rather like some notification and if you click ok they will subscribe you. So probably you did not pay attention and clicked ok and not cancel. But anyway it is not ok from their side to do things like that.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well I usually tweet them with any issues, you'd be amazed how fast they respond if they're getting bashed on social media.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

That's a very common issue with Du.

I don't understand though how the police would help in a mobile subscription issue ?!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Well I usually tweet them with any issues, you'd be amazed how fast they respond if they're getting bashed on social media.


I'm a fan of the tweet response as well. It's a painless way to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I spent an hour at a Du service center today making another attempt to get my home internet account hooked up to the online app. I thought it would be helpful to have my cell phone and my internet with the same carrier . Turns out the two accounts are not related and it just causes them confusion . They posted my internet payment I did in person to my pre-paid cell ... oh well it is Dubai..

I have also noticed a slow bleed of the money I have on the account when I am overseas - I just stopped putting any cash on the account and only recharge data.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I assume you didnt get the App message which tells you the App is not for landlines and broadband then ?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Well I usually tweet them with any issues, you'd be amazed how fast they respond if they're getting bashed on social media.


I do that with most brands here. Whack it on the likes of twitter or facebook and they get their arses in gear.


----------

